# Interviewing Authors on the Art of Writing



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

I am interviewing authors on blog about writing so any authors who would like to be interviewed let me know. I will post links to your web pages and links to your books give you some exposer.
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That's my favorite subject. Yes, I'm game for an interview.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

One of my favorite subjects.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm always up for an interview.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

You can count me in as well.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure, you can interview me! That sounds like fun.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

You can count me in, too, if you'd like!

Joel Arnold


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll talk about writing  

Now...to get back to it instead of procrastinating...


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the interview, Kipp!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

@Jon F. Merz your welcome thanks for taking the time and thanks to everyone else for the response and look forward to hearing from you all.

Kipp Poe


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

I too am always up for an interview! 

-Jenn


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm surprised that there hasn't been a flood of responses by now - I'm always up for an interview if you're still casting your net!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll do an interview if you are interested.  

Vicki


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow I've never been interviewed before...Does it hurt? If not I'll do one.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I'll also do an interview, if you're interested.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone and yes I am still taking names for interviews just drop me a message and I will contact you

Kipp Poe
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/14096


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

What the heck.  Why not?


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks again for everyone who is replying to be interviewed I will be posting them soon


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

I'd be happy to participate.  I'll message you separately.


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Ooh, count me in. I'll drop you a quick email ^^


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Sure, I think it would be fun!!!

Nancy


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Your blog is going to be a multi-part epic at this rate...

I'm going to try reverse psychology at this juncture to distinguish me from the rest of my fellow authors:

I will UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES be interviewed by your good self.

There, that should do it...


----------



## D. B. Henson (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm interested.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll do an interview too.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks to all the authors who have replied I will be posting all of them this weekend. Tonight on Book Chatter I will be the guest tune in it will be fun.
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

What time is that on, Kipp?


----------



## Toni Leland (Apr 22, 2010)

Count me too for one of your interviews. Thanks!


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

Sure, I'll do an interview.  I like that stuff.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Kipp, I rectified my senior moment and its in the mail.   

Ed Patterson


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I would  love to be interviewed as well.

(I will probably do some interviews of indie authors for my blog as well. I'll post here when I'm ready.)


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> I am interviewing authors on blog about writing so any authors who would like to be interviewed let me know. I will post links to your web pages and links to your books give you some exposer.
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/


Count me in too if you like


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Kipp for the wonderful interview:

Closing My Eyes Helps Me See Clearly http://tinyurl.com/273o9p2

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd love to do an interview as well.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Me too, Kipp!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I, too, want to thank Kipp for the interview.

Vicki


----------



## dpare71 (Apr 8, 2010)

If you are still looking for interview subjects I am game as well.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> I am interviewing authors on blog about writing so any authors who would like to be interviewed let me know. I will post links to your web pages and links to your books give you some exposer.
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/


Got it thanks. Does it matter that I'm not self-published? I see a couple of the questions are slanted that way.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, looks like I'm late seeing this post. I'd love to do an interview also. Now I'm off to read your blog.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has been part of my Interview Blog and if anyone else would like to also be part of it let me know and I will send you the questions and get you some exposer.


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd love to be interviewed if you'd take a scrub like me. I read some of your other interviews, very interesting to see what kind of answers people give.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I would love to as well.  I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,

I would love to be interviewed as well.  If you would like the perspective of writing novels with a co-author, I can offer that.

Thanks,

Deb


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Greenkeeper said:


> I'd love to be interviewed if you'd take a scrub like me. I read some of your other interviews, very interesting to see what kind of answers people give.


Hi,
I'd love to be interviewed if you're still doing it 
Just let me know how to go about it - I'm a techno newbie 
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the chance to ramble... mine is here:

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/05/william-meikle-interview.html


----------



## Jay Hartman (Mar 19, 2009)

Kipp,

Much appreciate you taking the time to interview Anne Brooke. We adore her, and we're glad she had the opportunity to be showcased.

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/05/anne-brooke-interview.html 

Best,
Jay


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has took the time to be interviewed for my blog and if there are any others who want to be interviewed please let me know. The exposer it has been giving everyone has been very positive Thanks.

Kipp Poe

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/


----------



## WAPatterson (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd love it if you could fit me in sometime. I like the idea and I think it's good exposure for both you and us! good idea for a grassroots effort to boost our community and I applaud your efforts.
I can be reached at: carlgussman(at)gmail.com - if you have the time.

Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Kippoe said:


> Thanks to everyone who has took the time to be interviewed for my blog and if there are any others who want to be interviewed please let me know. The exposer it has been giving everyone has been very positive Thanks.
> 
> Kipp Poe
> 
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/


Thank you Kipp. It's a posive experience.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

I'd love to be interviewed as well.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview Posted 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/05/jason-w-chan-interview.html


----------



## WAPatterson (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the interview!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Any new Authors who would like to be interviewed Please let me know


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm interested.

Dawn


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks look forward to your answers I sent the questions to you


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I just ran across this and it sounds fun. If you're still looking for people, I'm in!

[email protected]


Thanks!


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm up for that . . . I think.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks to all who have been part of my blog if any other authors like to be part of it let me know here is the latest interviews

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/da-boulter-interview.html
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/dawn-mccullough-white-interview.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

_Thanks so much!!

Dawn_


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm up for one, if you like.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi - I would love to do one as well. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd love to participate if you are still looking for authors. I'm in the middle of a major re-write so have lots to say!


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the interview.  Man, was that tough, being in the spotlight with all those faces looking at me.  Surprised I could get a word out.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Put me down too, please.
Paul Clayton

WHITE SEED: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I would like to be interviewed.

Ann


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes I am still taking more to be Interviewed thanks so much for all the response here is the latest interview
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/tonya-plank-interview.html


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

I saw my interview posted on your blog today. So cool of you to do this -- thank you so much!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Is it too late for me? 

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Still taking interviews if anyone is interested in getting some free exposer, here are the two newest interviews.
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/paul-clayton-interview.html

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/pa-woodburn-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Shelley Stout 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/shelley-stout-interview.html


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Kippoe said:


> New Interview posted of Shelley Stout
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/shelley-stout-interview.html


Oh my gosh, thank you soooo much!!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Any other authors interested in being part of my blog please let me know I get input back from authors I have interviewed that sales jump after the exposer on my blog.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I just saw the interview you did with me. Thank you so much.

Ann


----------



## Five String (Jun 6, 2010)

Kippoe - I'm game. Let me know how it works. My email is [email protected] Thanks for the opportunity.

Author of: http://www.amazon.com/Only-Money-ebook/dp/B003TU24MK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1278896382&sr=1-1

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/ctolley


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Here is the latest post thanks so much of being part of it. If any other authors would like to be interviewed I have some spots open please contact me.
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/christopher-s-tolley-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Linda S. Prather

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/linda-s-prather-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Here is the latest interview check it out
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/n-gemini-sasson-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview up and running of Scott Cleveland

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/scott-cleveland-interview.html


----------



## Brian Drake (May 22, 2010)

I'd like to be included if you're not all booked up!

[email protected]


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Jonathan Sturak
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/jonathan-sturak-interview.html


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm in, if you have the room.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

So is this increasing your traffic to your web sight? I hope so. Looks like your doing a real good job.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes I seem to get some nice traffic and the authors have reported a jump in sales for them so it's nice getting the word out about some great talented authors who deserve it.

Thanks

Kipp Poe


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Kippoe said:


> Yes I seem to get some nice traffic and the authors have reported a jump in sales for them so it's nice getting the word out about some great talented authors who deserve it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kipp Poe


 Well thats cool then. It's a great idea, and it's working out for everyone.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Eddie Stack
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/eddie-stack-interview.html


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks again, Kipp.  It's a great idea and I hope it keeps growing.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Stacy Cochran's guest visit to my blog enjoy:
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/stacey-cochran-guest-blog-post.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted Nell Gavin
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/nell-gavin-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Charlotte Hawkins

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/charlotte-hawkins-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview Posted of Beth Orsoff

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/beth-orsoff-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Daniel Arenson

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/daniel-arenson-interview.html


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, Kipp!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Erik Williams
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/erik-williams-interview.html


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Can I stand in the author queue?


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry, but I don't do interviews.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd love to if you still have room.  Took a quick look at some of the other interviews and they look fantastic!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Brian Drake

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/brian-drake-interview.html


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd love to do an interview if you don't mind


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Michael Crane

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/michael-crane-interview.html


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> New Interview posted of Michael Crane
> 
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/michael-crane-interview.html


Thanks so much, Kipp! Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview Posted of J.A. Titus

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/j-titus-interview.html


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> New Interview Posted of J.A. Titus
> 
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/j-titus-interview.html


Yay! Thank you again


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted Robert J. Duperre 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/robert-j-duperre-interview.html


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

Hi there.

I'm still interested, if you'd still have me.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you so much, Kipp.  Those questions were fun to answer...


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Jon Spoelstra
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/jon-spoelstra-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Jason Chan
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/jason-chan-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Matthew & Stefanie Verish
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/matthew-stefanie-verish-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Ryan Pollard
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/ryan-pollard-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Danielle Q. Lee
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/danielle-q-lee-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of John Pearson
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/john-pearson-interview.html


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I enjoy reading these.  Keep it up!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Kippoe said:


> New interview posted of John Pearson
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/john-pearson-interview.html


Thank you, Kipp, that was posted really really quickly, and it looks like I already have 2 paperback sales as a result!!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

It's not too late to sign up is it?

[email protected]


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, I'd like that.  Let me know if you want to chat.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> New Interview posted of Ryan Pollard
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/ryan-pollard-interview.html


I nearly forgot to thank you! Sorry, been too busy to keep track of everything in the last week.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Kipp, now that my novella is live, I'd love to be considered if you're still interested.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Scott Collins
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/scott-collins-interview.html


----------



## Luna Lindsey (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd be interested in being interviewed as well.  I love to talk about the art of writing, and once taught one of those little community classes on the subject.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Sarah Barnard
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/sarah-barnard-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Luna Lindsey
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/luna-lindsey-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Steve Ward
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/steve-ward-interview.html


----------



## Luna Lindsey (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome, thanks Kipp!


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm interested as well, but I can see you have a lot of takers so it's cool if it isn't for a bit. 

RG

cordiner.wordpress.com


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of R.G. Cordiner
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/1-what-is-most-productivetime-of-day.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Claire Farrell
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/claire-farrell-interview.html


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> New interview posted of Claire Farrell
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/claire-farrell-interview.html


That was quick! Thanks Kippoe, that's my first blog interview.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Philip Chen
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/philip-chen-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of J.M. Pierce
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/jm-pierce-interview.html


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> New interview posted of J.M. Pierce
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/jm-pierce-interview.html


Nice! Thank you very much Kipp.

J.M.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I can attest that Kippoe makes the process quick and painless.  Thanks again, Kippoe.

Phil


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Kip, I am interested as well, thanks much.
Gabriela


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

I had a Guest post on my Blog Jess C Scott came by to share her trailer to her new book The Intern
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/seven-deadly-sins-lust.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

A new interview posted of David E. Daigle
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/08/david-e-daigle-interview.html


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Kippoe,

I'd be happy to be interviewed. Thanks for all the time and effort you're putting into this. And good luck on your book!

Sincerely,

Kevin


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Monique Martin 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/monique-martin-interview.html


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Woot!

Thanks, Kipp.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Sidney Williams 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/sidney-williams-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Gabriela Popa 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/gabriela-popa-interview.html


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow.  Some really great interviews there.  Just went back and read a few of them: Gabriela's, Sidney's, and David's.  Nice job, all of you.  I'll have to go through and read some more.


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> New Interview posted of Gabriela Popa
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/gabriela-popa-interview.html


Thanks Kipp, that was fun. R. Doug, appreciate reading it!

Cheers, Gabriela


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

My pleasure, Gabriela.  I'm finding it a great way to get to know y'all.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Kippoe, I'd be interested in an interview, whenever you have time.

Thank you,

Rodney


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

rscully said:


> Hi Kippoe, I'd be interested in an interview, whenever you have time.


As would I, if it's not too much of an imposition.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Doug Farren
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/doug-farren-interview.html


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice interview, Doug F.  Congratulations.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of R. Doug Wicker
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/r-doug-wicker-interview.html


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks again, Kipp.  I really appreciate you doing this for me.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview highlighting the release of Brian Drake new book Justified Sin
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/brian-drake-justified-sin-release-party.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Tim Bryant 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/tim-bryant-interview.html


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

If you're still doing interviews, I'd be honored to participate!


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for interviewing me!


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm always up for discussion my favorite subject - me (and writing, of course)! I'd be happy to participate.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Great interview, Tim.  You did well I thought.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Kipp!  You interviewed me about Firefly Island, my first novel.  I'd love an interview about Flaming Dove, my new release.  Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Valmore Daniels
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/valmore-daniels-interview.html


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Nicely done, Valmore.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you!  But the thanks should go to Kipp who is EXTREMELY helpful throughout this process, and does a fantastic job of helping the rest of us shine.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I concur, Valmore.  Kipp is doing a great service to us all.  I'm very grateful.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Suzanne Tyrpak 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/suzanne-tyrpak-interview.html


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Great interview. And I _loved_ that title: _Dating My Vibrator (and other true fiction)_.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Kipp just posted an interview with me on his great blog. (Kipp I hadn't seen this thread, so I posted another!)

Just want to say that Kipp is great!

Here's a link to my interview: http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/suzanne-tyrpak-interview.html

Thanks so much,
Suzanne


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

How do we get on the list?  I didn't see it at the site...


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Chris Redding
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/chris-redding-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Vanessa Morgan
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/vanessa-morgan-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of David Dell Johnson
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/david-dell-johnson-interview.html


----------



## TomMWiseman (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd love to be added to this lengthy list if at all possible.

Thanks,
  Tom


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Tom Wiseman
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/tom-wiseman-interview.html


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

You're an interviewing machine!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes I like to get the word out and hopefully find everyone some readers it is so much fun getting to know everyone.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Cathryn Louis 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/cathryn-louis-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Dreamshield 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/10/dreamshield-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Travis Haselton
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/10/travis-haselton-interview.html


----------



## Margaret Jean (Aug 31, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> I am interviewing authors on blog about writing so any authors who would like to be interviewed let me know. I will post links to your web pages and links to your books give you some exposer.
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/


Hey, put me on your list! I've interviewed probably 100 authors myself for Publishers Weekly, BookPage, the L.A. Times and others over the years, some of them have been anthologized in books of author interviews, but I've only been interviewed rarely about my own writing (of books) cuz I just started a few years ago, I guess, and had spent so many years ghost writing. It would be a fun and interesting (and maybe excruciating?) role reversal to be on the other side of the table. Also I'm a former exec with traditional trade pubs who just recently plunged into the icy confusing waters of Kindle! I'd love an opp to talk about the differences!


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I just did this, went by smooth and very promptly. Great sight also!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, can you add me to your list?  Thank you.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd like an interview.  Have six books on Kindle and have been writing many, many years.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

Count me in.
Along with writing, I'm an associate editor for book doctor Elizabeth Lyon and I teach community ed. classes in novelcraft. I've culled through a lot of advice to figure out what works best for me and why.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I just read a few. It is interesting to see what writing techniques other writers use. For example the time of day. Here I am, a slave to my day job its nice to see others have been able to target a time of day their brain is more creative.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of J.M. Zambrano
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/10/jm-zambrano.html


----------



## j.m.zambrano (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, Kipp!

Jean


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

me too, please...


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Consuelo Saah Baehr 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/10/consuelo-saah-baehr-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Carolyn J. Rose
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/10/carolyn-j-rose-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Margaret Langstaff
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/10/margaret-langstaff-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Laura Vosika
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/10/laura-vosika-interview.html


----------



## SUZEPARIS (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi, I would love to be interviewed about the art of writing. I have been writing books for 40 years. Writing is my drug of choice. Thanks for this opportunity. 
Suzanne White [email protected]


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Markus Kane
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/10/markus-kane-interview.html


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

I am at your disposal for an author interview.

Matt Posner


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I wish I had read these before I answered my own questions....these are so articulate.

well done folks
and thanks for the generosity of the task


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Cliff Ball
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/10/cliff-ball-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Simon A Forward
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/11/simon-forward-interview.html


----------



## 4dprefect (Oct 18, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> New Interview posted of Simon A Forward
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/11/simon-forward-interview.html


Thanks, Kipp. You're a star.

SAF


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

If you're still looking for volunteers, count me in!


[email protected]


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll sign up for one!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Jason Krumbine
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/11/jason-krumbine-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Thea Atkinson
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/11/thea-atkinson-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Suzanne White
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/11/suzanne-white-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Matt Posner
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/11/matt-posner-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Christine Merrill
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/11/christine-merrill-interview.html


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Kipp Poe!

Matt


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, Kipp Poe!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Garry Charles
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/11/garry-charles-interview.html


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> New Interview posted of Thea Atkinson
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/11/thea-atkinson-interview.html


I missed this! So sorry. been busy and didn't check the thread, but heavens, it's nice. so many thanks. I blogged it, and FB'd it, and tweeted it.

you're da bomb!


----------



## RachelHowzell (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, Kippoe! I'm interested if you're still doing this. I'm the author of two novels: A Quiet Storm (Scribner) and The View from Here (Kindle Amazon). I'm also a science writer. Please let me know!

Best,
Rachel


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Bridget Squires
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/11/bridget-squires-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Rachel Howzell
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/11/rachel-howzell-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Terri Reid
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/11/terri-reid-interview.html


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Please include me!  What do you need from me to make this happen? (I know, you are thinking that I should go back and read the entire thread first-- touche.)


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Mark Asher
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/12/mark-asher-interview.html


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I've become quite addicted to reading author interviews!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview of Ian Woodhead 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/12/ian-woodhead-interview.html


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd be happy to do it if you're still interested.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of India Wilson
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/12/india-wilson-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Tammie Clarke Gibbs 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/12/tammie-clarke-gibbs-interview.html


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I am interested if you are still taking new names!  

Laura


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm game. I teach a novel-writing boot camp and for the past fifteen years have worked as an associate editor with Elizabeth Lyon, author of Manuscript Makeover.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> New interview posted of Terri Reid
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/11/terri-reid-interview.html


Hi Kippoe - I missed this thread and never thank you here! Thank you and have a wonderful New Year!!!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Just sent you an email Kipp. Sounds like a great opportunity. Have a fantastic New Year!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of George Everyman 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/george-everyman-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Jerry Hanel
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/jerry-hanel-interview.html


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm interested, Kippoe, if you're still looking for interviews. 

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Michelle Nicole Martin
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/michelle-nicole-martin-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Laura Lond 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/laura-lond-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Misty Baker "Kindle Obsessed" 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/misty-baker-kindle-obsessed-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Tiffany Turner
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/tiffany-turner-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Karly Kirkpatrick
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/karly-kirkpatrick-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Charles Hall
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/charles-hall-interview.html


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> New Interview posted of Laura Lond
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/laura-lond-interview.html


Thank you Kippoe!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Mike Nettleton
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/mike-nettleton-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Adam Graham
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/adam-graham-interview.html


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of fun.  I'd love to, if you are still looking for people.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Wyatt Bryson
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/wyatt-bryson-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted D.N. Lyons (Nicki)
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/dn-lyons-but-please-call-me-nicki.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Katie Klein
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/katie-klein-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Julie Christensen
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/julie-christensen-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Chris Blewitt
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/chris-blewitt-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Earle E. Van Gilder
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/01/earle-e-van-gilder-interview.html


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm game if you would like to. It would be a first for me; could be fun.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Valmore Daniels talking about his new Book Angel Fire.
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/valmore-daniels-interview-angel-fire.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm certainly interested if you are still doing interviews.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How did I miss this? I know, too busy writing to spend much time here.

Let me know if you're still looking for interviewees.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> New Interview posted of Valmore Daniels talking about his new Book Angel Fire.
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/valmore-daniels-interview-angel-fire.html


Thank you so much, Kipp


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Geoffrey Fox
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/geoffrey-fox-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Margaret Lake
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/margaret-lake-interview.html


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

New to Kindleboards. An interview sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kippoe said:


> New Interview posted of Margaret Lake
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/margaret-lake-interview.html


Thanks, Kipp. I appreciate your posting it so quickly.


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi. I may be too late, but if you're still looking for people to interview--I'd love to! 

Thanks!
Donna


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Mike McINTYRE
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/mike-mcintyre-interview.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Definitely would love to do an interview. 

Thanks!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm sending something to you today.  Thanks!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Chris Northern
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/chris-northern-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview with Brian Drake come by for your chance to win his new book
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/brian-drake-show-no-mercy-release-party.html


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Kippoe said:


> New interview posted of Chris Northern
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/chris-northern-interview.html


Thank you Kipp, both for the interview opportunity and the mention here.


----------



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

Would love to do an interview spot *s*


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of J.E. Taylor
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/je-taylor-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview poste of Shanda Sharlow 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/shanda-sharlow-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Jenny Hilborne
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/jenny-hilborne-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of David Hammons
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/david-hammons-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Jacqueline Howett
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/jacqueline-howett-interview.html


----------



## Jack Wallen (Feb 9, 2011)

The more the merrier. If you are still looking for subjects to interview, you can use me as well.

Thank you.

Jack


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Daniel Arenson
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/daniel-arenson-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Kavita Nalawde
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/kavita-nalawde-interview.html


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

I would also be interested. I am just beginning my journey as an eWriter and have already learned so much. Would love to encourage other writers and talk about the art of writing - my favorite subject!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Maria Savva
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/maria-savva-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Donna Burgess
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/donna-burgess-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview is now up of Cheryl Shireman
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/cheryl-shireman-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Iveta Cherneva
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/iveta-cherneva-interview.html


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd love to join in the fun.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Kippoe said:


> I am interviewing authors on blog about writing so any authors who would like to be interviewed let me know. I will post links to your web pages and links to your books give you some exposer.
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/


Sounds good. I'll sign up. I already did a very good interview with David Wisehart but I can always do another.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

*raises hand* Please sir, can I join?

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of R.H. Watson
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/rh-watson-interview.html


----------



## R. H. Watson (Feb 2, 2011)

Kippoe said:


> New interview posted of R.H. Watson
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/rh-watson-interview.html


Thanks Kip. I really appreciate this.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Grace Samuels
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/grace-samuels-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Julius Thompson
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/julius-thompson-interview.html


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

An interview sounds like fun! thanks Kip!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Mary Pat Hyland 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/mary-pat-hyland-interview.html


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Kippoe said:


> I am interviewing authors on blog about writing so any authors who would like to be interviewed let me know. I will post links to your web pages and links to your books give you some exposer.
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/


you can count me in too.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Michael T. Hertz
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/michael-t-hertz-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone trying to send the answers back through my email please note the new email address 
[email protected]


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

My email and everything else is back up and running so look for you interview to be posted soon sorry for the delays.

For now here is the latest interview by Lindsey Michelle 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/lindsey-michelle-interview.html


----------



## Jordan Marshall (Jan 24, 2011)

I just shot you an email. Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of David Lender
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/david-lender-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted this time it is of David Cassel who run the very popular Blog (Me & My Kindle) 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/david-cassel-interview-me-my-kindle.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Beth Mathison
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/beth-mathison-interview.html


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

oh my gracious. so many to read! great stuff.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Patrick Skelton
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/patrick-skelton-interview.html


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Kip Poe is a great friend to writers and readers.


----------



## Michael Harris (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, I'm available for an interview too


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New Interview posted of Edward Grey
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/edward-grey-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Mike Dennis 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/mike-dennis-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Michael Harris
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/michael-harris-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Nicole Chardenet Young Republican, Yuppie Princess
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/nicole-chardenet-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Geoffrey Brokos
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/03/geoffrey-brokos-interview.html


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

Dropped you an email. 

I enjoy reading author interviews, good blog theme. Subscribed!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

If the offer's still open, I'm up for an interview.
Geraldine Evans
http://www.geraldineevans.com
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-url?%5Fencoding=UTF8&search-type=ss&index=digital-text&tag=kbpst-20&field-author=Geraldine+Evans&field-title=


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of C.J. West
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/04/cj-west-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Nathyn Brendan Masters 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/04/nathyn-brendan-masters-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of M T McGuire
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/04/m-t-mcguire-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Morgan Gallagher
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/04/morgan-gallagher-interview.html


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

Kippoe said:


> New interview posted of Morgan Gallagher
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/04/morgan-gallagher-interview.html


Thank you Kipp.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Geraldine Evans
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/04/geraldine-evans-interview.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Hope I'm not too late! Thanks for the opportunity, I'd love do do an interview with you.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Holly Hood
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/04/holly-hood-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Beatrice Brusic
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/04/beatrice-brusic-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Shoshana Sumrall Frerking Interview
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/04/shoshana-sumrall-frerking-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Lauren B. Grossman interview
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/05/lauren-b-grossman-interview.html


----------



## ArshadAhsanuddin (Mar 29, 2011)

I would be interested in doing an interview, if you're still collecting names.

Arshad Ahsanuddin


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Michaelbrent Collings
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/05/michaelbrent-collings-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Arshad Ahsanuddin
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/05/arshad-ahsanuddin-interview.html


----------



## Keith B. Darrell (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd be happy to participate.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Ethan Cross
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/05/ethan-cross-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Jennifer Rainey
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/05/jennifer-rainey-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Connor Dix
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/06/connor-dix-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Keith B Darrell
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/06/keith-b-darrell-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Davis Kazzie
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/06/david-kazzie-interview.html


----------



## LizSchulte79 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just published my first novel; an interview would be amazing!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Nicholas Mcgirr
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/06/nicholas-mcgirr-interview.html


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I'd like to sign up, please!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Toni Dwiggins
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/06/toni-dwiggins-interview.html


----------



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd love to participate too *s*


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

I emailed you, but I'm stopping by to add a note here just because my signature is much prettier here


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Stacy Juba 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/06/stacy-juba-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of William T. Prince
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/06/william-t-prince-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Sara Dagan
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/07/sara-dagan-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Release Party for Brian Drake's new book Bullet For One. Stop by and have a chance to win a copy for your Kindle
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/07/brian-drake-bullet-for-one-release.html


----------



## C.A. Deyton (Jun 16, 2011)

I am always up for an interview!  Anytime


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm most certainly available for an interview.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Carmen Anthony Fiore
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/07/carmen-anthony-fiore-interview.html


----------



## Izzy Hammerstein (Jul 6, 2011)

Hiya

I think you've got more than enough candidates.


best wishes


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Marsha Canham
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/07/marsha-canham-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Sebastian P. Breit
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/07/sebastian-p-breit-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Wenona Hulsey 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/07/wenona-hulsey-interview.html?spref=gr#close=1


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Faith Boscawen
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/07/faith-boscawen-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

A discussion with Andrew Copp and his first published Screenplay LAST HOUSE ON DEAD END ST sequel.
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/07/andrew-copp-last-house-on-dead-end-st.html


----------



## JChris (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, seeing as everyone else is participating... how could I possibly refuse the opportunity to talk about myself, my book, and the art of my craft?


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of C.A. Deyton 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/08/ca-deyton-interview.html


----------



## C.A. Deyton (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, Kipp.  It is WONDERFUL!  For other authors, working with Kipp is great.  Highly recommended!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Jimmy M.F. Pudge
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/08/jimmy-mf-pudge-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Rebecca Forster and a chance to win her eBook BEFORE HER EYES
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/08/rebecca-forster-interview-ebook.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of J. Christopher Cortez 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/08/j-christopher-cortez-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Paige Love-Rose
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/09/paige-love-rose-interview.html


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

If the offer is still out there, I'd be happy to be interviewed.


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

S Jaffe said:


> If the offer is still out there, I'd be happy to be interviewed.


Ditto. Happy to do.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

If the offer is still open, and I qualify, I'd be happy to do one. I am just catching up on my guest blogging and interview obligations now, so I am able to do some more.

I'll message you.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Anne Holly
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/09/anne-holly-interview.html


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Kippoe said:


> New interview posted of Anne Holly
> http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/09/anne-holly-interview.html


Thanks, Kipp. I appreciate it.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

I would love to be included.  Message me here at KB.  Thanks, e


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd love to do an interview!


----------



## AzureHorizon (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're still doing this, I would love to be interviewed.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Stuart Jaffe
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/09/1-what-is-most-productive-time-of-day.html


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

This is a great idea!  I've just sent you a message about doing a guest blog post.


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

Seems like your flooded with participants. That's so great.

For whatever it's worth, I'd love to contribute words to your blog.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea! Congratulations.

I am new to the fascinating world of the Amazon Kindle, and above belong to the minority of authors who write in Spanish. I do not know if my person as an author or my police-psychological thriller "The color of evil" ("El color de la maldad" - Spanihs Edition) as a novel would be interesting for your readers.

Anyway, I like your good project. I have been interviewing authors for years on my blog (famous or novels), always from the standpoint of asking the questions. And this month, following the launch of my book in Amazon, I first granted interviews in which people ask me!! It's a different feeling, really.

Good luck with the adventure.

Best regards!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Eileen Granfors
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/09/eileen-granfors-interview.html


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Count me in! I'll email you.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted with Michael Davidson (herocious) 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/10/michael-davidson-herocious-interview.html


----------



## Benjamin A. (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm always happy to do an interview, especially about writing. PM me or email me if you're still accepting. Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Tannis Skye
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/10/tannis-skye-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview of David Lender 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/11/david-lender-interview-vaccine-nation.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Robin P Waldrop 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/12/robin-p-waldrop-interview-ties-to-blood.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Joe R. Lansdale
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/12/joe-r-lansdale-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Russell Blake
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/12/russell-blake-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Gregory Morrison
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2012/01/gregory-morrison-interview.html


----------



## SylviaLucas (Sep 14, 2011)

Are you still doing this? I love talking about writing and would love to participate. (Both my fiction and non-fiction have been published, and my degree is in writing. You might say I'm really into it.  ) You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Ruth Nestvold.
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2012/01/ruth-nestvold-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Sylvia D. Lucas 
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2012/02/sylvia-d-lucas-interview.html


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

If you're still doing author interviews, I'd also really love to be interviewed. I recently published my YA fantasy novel and it's available here: http://www.amazon.com/Tangis-Teardrops-ebook/dp/B006ZQU4BI/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1328358091&sr=1-1

You can send me an e-mail at: [email protected]


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

It's a long thread so you might be inundated; if you've got room I'd love to take part. You can PM me or mail me at [email protected]
Jonathan


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

If you're still doing this, I'd also love to take part. You can PM me or mail me at [email protected]


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

Always up for an interview.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of KT Hall
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2012/02/kt-hall-interview.html


----------



## SadieSForsythe (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd be up for it if you are still taking names.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of JM Winspear
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2012/03/jm-winspear-interview.html


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Liz Grace Davis
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2012/03/liz-grace-davis-interview.html


----------



## sandrasstories (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you still having interviews? I would love to be interviewed!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

New interview posted of Nathyn Masters
http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2012/03/nathyn-masters-interview.html


----------

